# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Typical results for EQ/TEST stack?

## ripped4fsu

I'm just finishing a EQ/TEST CYP cycle (400/600). I am on week 10. 

I STARTED the cycle weighing 235 ~~ and weighed 232 TODAY. 
I'm 5'11". 
My strength did go up significantly, but I didn't get "huge" which is fine since I am kinda chunky anyway. I'm just curious about these results since I keep hearing about 20 & 30 pound gains from a TEST cycle alone.

I eat everything in sight ~~ and work out like a crazed dog. 

I also have enough Winny for 50mg ed for 20 days which I started Monday. and of course I have my clomid chaser,,, 

Ripper

----------


## lowell34

What about your body fat? Has it gone down during the cycle?

----------


## ripped4fsu

Just looking at myself I'd say no, or not much. But my shoulders have gotten wider so maybe I am loosing SOME fat. I should have gotten a BF% done before I started so I knew for sure. As I said, I'm 5'11" and 238 (as of today) so as you can tell I'm over weight. 

I'm going with your theory that it's just fat converting to muscle,, if nothing else it will motivate me!!  :Wink: 
Thanks, 
Ripper

----------


## Butch

Why didn't you start the winny on week 7 or 8. IMO I would of started it in those weeks. But it sounds like the cyc helped you. The winny should help even more. 

Good luck boss!~

----------


## ripped4fsu

Hey Butch, whats been happening man?! 
well, the deal with the Winny is it was kinda an after thought so I just got it last week. but I have enough TEST for about another week so it should workout ok in respects to the clomid.

----------


## Ajax

To make a real accurate gauge of your gains you need to know your starting weight and starting BF%. Then you can take the same measurements and see how much lean body mass you gained. Weight alone is not sufficient to acccurately measure gains.

As long as you see some good size and strength gains, be happy! Next time take more detailed measurements so you can more accurately monitor your results...

----------


## ripped4fsu

logical advice for a scattered person....  :Wink: 
Thanks Ajax! I've still got a lot to learn....

Its strange but I've seen more growth in the last 3 weeks than I did the whole first 8...

----------


## SIMPSONS

I'M STARTING ON WEEK SIX AND I'VE ADDED ABOUT 9PD TO MY FRAME, USING TEST/EQ @400/400 EVERY WK. I TAKE IN ABOUT 300+/- GRAMS OF PROTEIN A DAY AND I TRY TO KEEP MY CALS UP TO AROUND 3000 BUT NOT ALWAY ABLE TO EAT ENOUGH...WORKING OUT 4X'S A WK INCLUDING 3 DAY W/ BASKETBALL. I STARTED AT A WEIGHT OF 205-EXPECT TO SEE AROUND 220...AT 5'9

----------

